# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  فارسی نویسی در JAVA

## Milad

سلام
من می خواهم که توی Java فارسی بنویسم : u852/
اینطوری می نوسیم رشته هام رو ولی به صورت مربعی نشون می ده :cry:

----------


## golnari

سلام 
تو کجا اینو نشون می ده؟
احتمالا فونتش درست نیست. خودتون new Font کنید و فونت Object رو عوض کنید

----------


## vip_on_the_web

توی IDEهای java مثل eclipse, JBuilder برای فارسی نوشتن مشکلی نداری ولی اگه میخوای به این شکل عجیب و غریب فارسی تایپ کنی به چند نکته توجه کن : اول اینکه کاراکتر های جاوا unicode و 2 بایتی هستن و دوم اینکه بعد از \u تو باید یک عدد Hex بنویسی و سوم اینکه فکر میکنم کد کاراکترهای فارسی حدود 1650 تا 1750 یا تو این حدود هستن ولی یادت باشه قبل از استفاده اونا رو به معادل hex تبدیل کنی و نکته چهارم اینکه بعد از \u حتما یه عدد 4 رقمی میاد پس اگر عددت 3 رقمی شد یه 0 قبل از اون اضافه کن .

----------


## Milad

من همه این کارها رو کردم ولی نشد که نشد 
کدم رو می زارم اینجت شاید فرجی بشه :?

----------


## vip_on_the_web

این روی کامپوتر منwin  xp  درست کار میکنه و کلمه بابا رو روی فرم مینویسه :

import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class fonts extends JFrame &#123;
	public fonts&#40;&#41;
	&#123;
		super&#40;"Using fonts"&#41;;
		setSize&#40;420,125&#41;;
		show&#40;&#41;;
	&#125;
	
	public void paint&#40;Graphics g&#41;&#123;
		g.setFont&#40;new Font&#40;"Tahoma",Font.BOLD,20&#41; &#41;;
		g.drawString&#40;"Serif  \u0628\u0627\u0628\u0627 bold.",20,50&#41;;
	&#125;
	
	public static void main&#40;String args&#91;&#93;&#41; &#123;
		fonts app=new fonts&#40;&#41;;
		app.setDefaultCloseOperation&#40;JFrame.EXIT_ON_CL  OSE&#41;;
	&#125;
&#125;

سعی کن اسم کلاسات با حرف بزرگ شروع بشه

----------


## golnari

سلام رو windows 2000 advance هم درست کار می کنه و می نویسه Serif بابا bold

----------


## saapr110

سلام

يه مقاله در مورد فارسي نويسي در جاوا پيدا كردم. تو اين مقاله به ارائه راه حل هايي براي رفع مشكل فارسي نويسي در جاوا (بويژه در jsp و servlet ) پرداخته شده است. لينك مقاله را براتون مي زارم.

http://www.java.tadbirpoya.ir/articl...pplication.htm

----------


## JavaWorld

سلام 
يكي از مشكلات برنامه نويسان فارسي زبان در جاوا، مشكل نمايش حروف فارسي مي‌باشد. مشكل فوق تقريبا در اكثر تكنولوژي هاي جاوا وجود داشته و گريبان گير برنامه نويسان مي باشد. در اين بخش راه حلي براي خواندن و نوشتن به زبان فارسي در فايل ها ارائه شده است. شما مي توانيد براي مطالعه اين موضوع، به لينك زير مراجعه نماييد.

*چگونه در جاوا در يك فايل با حروف فارسي بنويسيم و بخوانيم؟* 
موفق و پيروز باشيد.

----------


## ebrahhimi

سلام
در کامپایل کردن نیز از سوئیچ  encode  می توان استفاده کرد

----------

